# Foxconn vs Gigabyte



## mrbagrat

I have heard good things about both manufacturers, but I can't decide between two products:


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813186075
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813128316

I would get the foxconn if it had more ratings, but I can't just trust one. And the reviews I found on google are varied. With the Gigabyte, I can afford another stick of RAM, and people only seem not to like it because of its "CIA" feature in the bios. I can just turn that off, though. Any opinions?


----------



## MIK3daG33K

Both look like really good boards i would just go with the gigabyte cause its cheaper.


----------



## Yasu

Go with the Gigabyte, I've heard good things about them and the name sounds cooler...


----------



## MIK3daG33K

Yasu said:
			
		

> the name sounds cooler...



lol, I have good things about them also, but i wouldn't go by the name.


----------



## i.Angel

Both look like pretty good boards...

I would choose Gigabyte only because I have never had problems with them 

^not fanboy-ish


----------



## Geoff

I would go with the Gigabyte.


----------



## suprasteve

gigabyte, I have a foxconn and I've already had to RMA it within 6 months of purchase, though in their defense, the rma process was really quick and easy (at least as much as one can be)


----------



## mrbagrat

Wow, lots of responses. Thanks for the solid info. Gigabyte it is. Another question: If the mobo has 4 rear USB ports but 6 onboard USB does that mean it has 4 on the mobo and room for 2 more? Or four on the mobo and room for 6 more? Thanks!


----------



## diroga

if your going SLI dont you want AMD?


----------



## suprasteve

I think it means room for 6 more, though I don't really see you using that many anyways.  The yellow things by the pci slots are probably either for usb or firewire


----------



## mrbagrat

diroga said:
			
		

> if your going SLI dont you want AMD?



P4 CPU already   If I had the $ I would buy another CPU, but I don't.


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

i'd go wit Gigabyte. got one, and never had problems.


----------



## krimson_king

me too.  although ive never had one...gigabyte.


----------



## 34erd

mrbagrat said:
			
		

> Wow, lots of responses. Thanks for the solid info. Gigabyte it is. Another question: If the mobo has 4 rear USB ports but 6 onboard USB does that mean it has 4 on the mobo and room for 2 more? Or four on the mobo and room for 6 more? Thanks!


It means that there are 4 on the I/O panel but 6 more headers for case USB ports and such.


----------



## statue12

go for the Gygabite board


----------

